# Geerhardus Vos on the development of the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 23, 2019)

But whoever has the historical sense to be able to separate the mature development of a thought from its original sprouting and does not insist that a doctrine be mature at birth, will have no difficulty in recognizing the covenant of works as an old Reformed doctrine.

Geerhardus Vos. The Doctrine of the Covenant in Reformed Theology (Kindle Locations 59-61). Monergism Books. Kindle Edition.


----------

